# J&M Tackle is looking for a few hires...



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello Everyone,



We are looking for a few full time tackle salespersons/office help for J&M Tackle in Orange Beach if anyone is looking for a stable job..



Some qualities that we are looking for are:

Extensive Offshore/Inshore Fishing Knowledge

Previous Retail Experience

Reliable Transportation



Please call and ask for Mike to schedule an interview if interested.



1-800-483-7069



Thanks, Tom


----------

